# Cape Charles Fishing



## KSanford33 (Mar 12, 2017)

Hey Guys,
My buddy and I will be in Cape Charles, VA the weekend of April 1st and would like to get some recommendations on where to go. We're not picky about what we're fishing for, we just want to have some fun and bend some rods. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Cape Charles itself has a small fishing pier. You could probably find more googling than I know about it to be honest. I did find out it's a free pier and the town evidently bought a license for the pier, so you could fish it without needing an individual license according to this official site: http://www.mrc.virginia.gov/vsrfdf/capecharles.shtm

A few miles south from Cape Charles is Kiptopeke State Park and that's a pretty popular fishing area. There's a boat launch, and a large area to fish from shore on the pier or on the beach.

Kiptopeke:


----------

